# مشروع إنشاء مركز صيانة تبريد و تكييف أسبليت.



## alharafi (9 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته.

شباب عندي الرغبة في القيام بمشروع إنشاء مركز صيانة تبريد و تكييف أسبليت ، و أبحث عن الرأي و المشورة في كل ما يتعلق بهذا المشروع، الجدوى الإقتصادية و التكلفة المتوقعه للمشروع ، علماً بأن المشروع سوف يكون في مدينة جدة.

أخيراً أمل منكم من لديه خبرة سابقة بخصوص المشروع سواء من خلال التخصص أو من خلال التجربة أن لا يبخل عليه بالرأي و أجره على الله.

و السلام


----------



## طلال شعبان (10 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الفكرة جيدة . مع ملاحظة هل توجد عدد مراكز اخرى فى المنطقة فى حالة تنفيد المركز الامر يحتاج الى دعاية وضمان بعد اعمال الصيانة والتركيبات ويحتاج الى عمالة مهيرة و الامكانيات المادية لتجهيز المركز من جميع المعدات و امكانية توفير سيارات ورش متنقلة وفقكم الله.


----------



## alharafi (10 مايو 2008)

طلال شعبان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الفكرة جيدة . مع ملاحظة هل توجد عدد مراكز اخرى فى المنطقة فى حالة تنفيد المركز الامر يحتاج الى دعاية وضمان بعد اعمال الصيانة والتركيبات ويحتاج الى عمالة مهيرة و الامكانيات المادية لتجهيز المركز من جميع المعدات و امكانية توفير سيارات ورش متنقلة وفقكم الله.


 
ألف شكر على مرورك الكريم أخي طلال

المنطقة تعتبر منطقة بين الراقية و المتوسطة ، و لا يوجد في محيطها مركز مشابه ، أما الدعاية فهي في مخططي إن شاء الله .. و سوف أقوم بإختيار العمالة الفنية الممتازة و تجهيز المركز بكل ما يحتاج إليه إن شاء الله .

شاكر مرورك الكريم


----------



## محمود فتحى احمد (11 مايو 2008)

انا فنى تبريد وتكييف وعندى خبرة لاباس بها انا من مصر


----------



## 170257 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقق الله


----------



## mechanic power (5 فبراير 2011)

فكرة جيدة والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## نظم الربيع للتكييف (5 فبراير 2011)

*مكيفات من الصين باسعار مغريه نوعيات مشهوره من مصانع عريقه*

السلام عليكم
نبيع مكيفات سبلت صينى نوع ممتاز اسعار ممتازه اسعار تبدا من 1150 ريال لحجم 18000 وحده من الصين ماركات مشهوره وكذلك 24000 وحده 1350 ريال .
حيث انك تعلم ان سعر المكيف السبلت الثماني عشر وحده في الصين يباع في الاسواق الصينه بسعر يبدا من 800 ريال الي 1200 ريال مع التركيب حسب شهرة الشركه ولكن هنا الموردين هم الذين يرفعون السعر .
ولكن اليوم يمكنك ان تستورد من الصين بسعر الصين معنا حتى ولو كان مكيف واحد نطلبه لك مع الكونتيرات التي نطلبها .
الرجاء الاتصال بنا 4452345 الرياض جوال 0565822284
شاكر لكم

ويسرنا أن نقدم لكم عروضنا المميزة لسنة 2011 للمكيفات الموجوده لدينا في السعودية وهي :
مكيفات الاسبلت :
1 – مكيف سبلت 12الف وحده ( 1250 ريال )
2 – مكيف سبلت 18الف وحده ( 1550 ريال )
3 – مكيف سبلت 24الف وحده ( 1850ريال )
4 – مكيف سبلت 30الف وحده ( 2400ريال )
5 – مكيف سبلت 36الف وحده( 3100 ريال)
كمبرسر ياباني - تركيب مجانا 
----------------------------------------------------------------
لدينا عروض خاصه للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس هو :
العرض الاول : اشتر 100 مكيف و احصل على 15 شاشه ال سي دي 32 بوصة مجانا . ( التركيب مجانا ) وهذا العرض يفيد للشقق المفروشه والمجمعات السكنية والمهتمين .
العرض الثاني : اشتر 100 مكيف واحصل على 15 تذكره دوليه مجانا وهذا العرض يفيد الشركات والمجمعات السكنيه والمهتمين . ( التركيب مجانا ) .

لدينا جميع انواع المكيفات الشباك والدولابي والكست والمركزي والتشيلير بأسعار منافسه .

موزعين معتمدين لاشهر ماركات المكيفات : ال جي - فوجي - سانيو - قري - دايكن - جبسون - كارير وجميع شركات التكييف .

قسم الصيانه :
1- صيانة جميع انواع المكيفات 
2– تركيب والتمديد والتأسيس 
3- الصيانة الدوريه 
4- عقود سنوية . 
5 - لدينا افضل جهاز لتنظيف مكيف الاسبلت بالطريقه اليابانيه ليصبح مكيفك جديد دائما مع عمالتنا المهره .

قسم الجملة : اسعار خاصة للشركات والمجمعات السكنية والشقق المفروشه والمستشفيات والمستوصفات والمساجد والمدارس .

ضمان سنة المكيف و سبع سنوات الكمبروسير .
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره ونورد من الصين وكوريا واليابان وامريكا وتايلاند حسب الطلب والمقاسات .
نوصل الى اى مكان في السعوديه 

نظم الربيع للتكييف
المعرض : حي الريان شارع احمد بن حنبل شرق مستشفي التأمينات مقابل البنك السعودي الهولندي
تلفون / 4912663 جوال / 0565822284


----------



## م رشوان (5 فبراير 2011)

سلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته
اولا اذاكنت فاهم في الامور الفنيه للتكييف اعتمد على الله وافتح المركز واذا كنت لا تعرف في هذا المجال شوف مجال اخر افضل


----------



## Abdel-Naser (8 فبراير 2011)

نظم الربيع للتكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نبيع مكيفات سبلت صينى نوع ممتاز اسعار ممتازه اسعار تبدا من 1150 ريال لحجم 18000 وحده من الصين ماركات مشهوره وكذلك 24000 وحده 1350 ريال .
> حيث انك تعلم ان سعر المكيف السبلت الثماني عشر وحده في الصين يباع في الاسواق الصينه بسعر يبدا من 800 ريال الي 1200 ريال مع التركيب حسب شهرة الشركه ولكن هنا الموردين هم الذين يرفعون السعر .
> ولكن اليوم يمكنك ان تستورد من الصين بسعر الصين معنا حتى ولو كان مكيف واحد نطلبه لك مع الكونتيرات التي نطلبها .
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي اود ان اعرف ماهي نوعية المكيفات الصينية الموجودة عندكم وحاوية 20 قدم كم مكيف تحتوي واذا اردت منكم طلبية الى الاردن هل تزودوني وشكرا


----------



## hassanre (10 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع جدا كبير ومحتاج دراسة بعناية, ونحن لا ندري مالإمكانيات المتاحة لعمل مثل هكذا مشروع مثلا:
مساحة الأرض التي ستقيم عليه المشروع
عدد العمال الممكن استيعبهم في المشروع
إمكانية عمل جزء لبيع قطع غيار التكييف
عدد سيارات الخدمة
إمكانية قيام عمل لف موتورات كهرائيه وهذا سيساعد جدا
وأمور أخرى كثيرة
والله الموفق
م. حسان توفيق


----------



## كابتن نعيم (8 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يوفقك


----------



## الوجه جديد (11 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم هل انشئت المركز اخي الكريم؟


----------



## alband (13 أغسطس 2013)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

